# Outback 295 Re



## allsummerlong

Hi Anybody Own A Outback 2010 295RE? We Have Ordered One And would love any Info You May Have On Outbacks In General? We Are Newbies! We have traded a 08 25 ' Citation Supreme for more room.. So Any info on The Outbacks would be Great! Thank You! look forward to a Reply!


----------



## allsummerlong

Hello Has Anybody Seen A 295RE In person?


----------



## bert2369

allsummerlong said:


> Hello Has Anybody Seen A 295RE In person?


Just wondering if you have picked up your 295RE yet? We also ordered one. We looked through one in our dealer's showroom on a Saturday. Went back on Monday to buy it and someone beat us to the punch. It was a 2010, so they ordered us a 2011 for same price. It's supposed to be in this week. We can't wait! They are beautiful inside. They have more space than most of the fifth wheels. The rear slides being across from eachother make the rear living room feel HUGE! Great for entertaining (especially bored kids) on rainy days!

After we get ours I will post some pics.


----------



## semplmsem

I have had a 295 re for about 3 months. Great Unit.

The only problem I've had is a vibration when extending the double slide.

I pull it with a 2005 Denali halh ton PU,with a hensely arrow hitch.

SEMPLMSEM


----------



## MacTeam

We have a brand new 295RE.... Fantastic unit. OB has gone above and beyond with this unit. The living room gets us major visits from other campers wherever we go... nobody has ever seen anything so large outside of a fifth wheel.

You will love it!

Only concern we have is that because it is so much higher than other OB units, the scissor jacks have to extend further and thus it can be a bit wobbly if you don't crank them up tight.
Enjoy!


----------



## 'Ohana

We have had our 295re for two months now and really enjoy the interior living space. We do a lot of cold-weather camping and when the weather is bad it is a joy to actually be inside. At 34'2" it is a very long trailer. We have traveled lots of miles already and are happy we have a diesel F-350 as we feel would can go anywhere we like without issue. There is plenty of storage space and the best way to describe it is very fifth wheel like. Before we bought it we did a pros and cons versus our 2007 27rsds and the pros were: radial tires, Equaflex, lift top propane cover, outdoor speakers, stationary large TV that is permanently in trailer, 2 large slides, more interior room, 17' power awning, and we like 1 door that is located well under the awning for when it is raining. The only con we could come up with was no linen closet in bathroom (it is outside of bathroom near exterior door). We purchased this trailer in Ohio from General RV, sight unseen, and did not see the moonlight interior before we bought it other than in pictures. We love it. We have one teenage daughter who didn't want to sleep on a bunk anyhow.


----------



## Dale

Just ordered ours in Moonlight with table dinette and two sofas. We have two married kids so they both can sleep in their own beds and still have a dinette available. We just left 20 years of Class A motorhomes to go with this unit. I was tired of towing a vehicle everywhere.


----------



## KTMRacer

Just spent 2 weeks in southern Utah (Zion, Bryce canyon, Kodachrome basin) in our new 295RE. First week with another couple, last week by ourselves. Plenty of room for everyone, and friends said the airbed couch was plenty comfortable. And, the bedroom mattress is a decent one. We like a firm mattress, and it is a nice firm all foam mattress. Even when the airbed is out, the LR has plenty of room around it, and the setup was quick and easy. The central bathroom with the dual doors is really nice when with others. Have had the 295RE since June and am more impressed and satisfied every time we go use it. Very well balanced for towing, pulled it down the columbia river gorge in a big sidewind, and didn't realize how bad the wind was until we stopped and got out of our truck. A good 40-50 Mph gusting wind and didn't have a problem, but we are thankful for the Reese dual cam setup. Our only "complaint" is the overall length. Can be tight in some campgrounds. Even with two couples and all the stuff we needed for 3 weeks, we still had empty overhead storage cabinets. Since we do a fair amount of dry camping, the dual grey water and big black water tanks are nice. Do wish the fresh water was a little bigger than 40 gallons though. got down to near freezing at Kodachrome basin, but had installed a hunter programable thermostat, and set the night temp at 45 and morning at 70. took about 15 minutes to get the temp up to 70. IMHO tossing the factory thermostat for a programable one is one of the first mods to do on any trailer.

We happened on the 295RE almost by accident, but once we saw the floorplan we decided it was the trailer for us. Had been looking off/on for several years but hadn't found what we wanted. First saw the Sprinter 297RE, and liked the overall floorplan (same as 295RE), but not the implementation. IMHO, the sprinter wasn't as well thought out. Outback easily won out.


----------

